# Don't cha just hate it when Thread



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Don't cha just hate it when 



you just coat out a house and know its good and a guy like my brother Moore shows up and puts it down


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Don’t you hate when Monday starts like this,,,,,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Don’t you hate when Monday starts like this,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did ya get to use it?


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah haha Terrible wind in my neck of the woods yesterday. I’m working at a school job in Delaware and all 5 blue rooms were on there side yesterday I had to literally stand one up just to get in to take a piss


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Phillytaper1955 said:


> Yeah haha Terrible wind in my neck of the woods yesterday. I’m working at a school job in Delaware and all 5 blue rooms were on there side yesterday I had to literally stand one up just to get in to take a piss




We could have met up for beer,,, that job is in Hockessin, Delaware. The honey dipper brought us a new one on Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Haha Danm sounds good P.A I’m pretty close to you I got moved as of yesterday I’m at DuPont experimental north Wilmington ughh😤 looks like I’ll be here a while


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Phillytaper1955 said:


> Haha Danm sounds good P.A I’m pretty close to you I got moved as of yesterday I’m at DuPont experimental north Wilmington ughh😤 looks like I’ll be here a while




I’m in Harrisburg for the rest of the week. I don’t know if I’ll be back to that job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

